#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Проблемы с позвоночником и т.п.

## Svarog

Здравствуйте!
Помогите помочь человеку  :Smilie: 
Ситуация такая, есть ряд проблем, связанных с позвоночником, тазом и т.п.
Человек достаточно хорошо изучил свою проблему с т.з. нашей российской медицины и все, что на сегодня ей предлагают это операция (и не одна).
В то время как есть ощущение, что возможно тибетская и/или китайская медицины с этими проблемами справляются безоперационно.
Можете ли вы сослаться на авторитетные/проверенные случаи решения таких проблем как: "грыжи межпозвоночные снизу, протрузии сверху, таз перекручен, поэтому одна нога короче другой и поэтому правое колено жутко болит..." безоперационными методами?
Если необходимо привести точные названия заболеваний - напишу (просто надо в мед. в картах покапаться).

Заранее спасибо за ответы по существу и уважение оппонентов.

----------


## Винд

Дикуль такими темами занимается. Я как-то случайно видел как он работает - великий профи! Но к нему трудно попасть - очередь на месяцы. В худшем случае можно добыть его программы + консультацию - там все построено на простых но регулярно повторяемых упражнениях - и в домашних условиях хоть как-то ...

----------


## Артем Тараненко

:Smilie:  Ща придет Майя и все Вам расскажет.  :Smilie: 

По опыту, официальная медицина этим не занимается и заниматься не собирается. Оставить кость выскочившей из суставной сумки так, чтобы головка стерлась, а потом отправить человека на операцию в Израиль ставить титановую пластину - в порядке вещей.

Править надо. После правки следовать рекомендациям костоправа. Если человек в пределах подлета в Тарусу - дам контакт. Как раз все, что Вы описывали выправлялось на моих глазах.

----------

Дондог (04.06.2011)

----------


## Svarog

Артем, я думаю Таруса (Калужск обл?) это не проблема. Можете поподробее рассказать об этом методе и человеке?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Отписался в личку. Да, это Калужская область сразу за Серпуховом

----------


## Майя П

посмотрите здесь http://www.ost-med.ru/osteopatia.html общую информацию... хорошая школа в Питере и если попадете к талантливому врачу, то возможно и восстановление органов... (вот только обычно трудно попасть... работают без рекламы, предварительная запись и прочая...)

Дикуль - он принимает на м. Беляево, реклама-растяжка на профсоюзной была.... он занимается через нагрузки.. при смещении и протрузиях - нагрузки опасны.... 
(Поскольку вы ищите врача, которому будете доверять самое ценное, то не торопитесь... медведь тоже костоправ - самоучка, и пусть сам пациент выберет нужное направление.... так как это чревато....вывернутые и свернутые шеи и позвонки..) Не торопитесь...

----------


## Aion

См. http://nnm-club.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=187575

----------


## SlavaR

*Суставная гимнастика Дикуля.* 

http://ihost.ifolder.ru/7237373 Пароль : woodash.ru

Жанр: Документальный фильм, лечебная гимнастика



О фильме:
Прорабатываются мышцы всех отделов позвоночника, брюшной пресс и суставы. Для людей, знакомых с физической нагрузкой, до 40 лет. В дополнение приведены упражнения для плече-лопаточного отдела с гимнастической палочкой и гантелями.

Содержание:
- Вступительное слово В. И. Дикуля
- Боль и ее природа
- Упражнения для снятия боли
- Комплекс суставной гимнастики
- Комплекс упражнения на плечелопаточный периартрит и артроз с гимнастической палочкой и гантелями

Продолжительность: 01:29

*Книги:*
Ситель "Соло для позвоночника"
http://rapidshare.com/files/21311026...onochnnika.rar
"Йога против болей в спине"
http://rapidshare.com/files/21313110/joga.pdf
Киреев "исцеление позвоночника"
http://rapidshare.com/files/21313355...onochnika.djvu
"Чтоб спина не болела"
http://rapidshare.com/files/21313769....________.djvu


Бубновский Сергей Михайлович - создатель системы альтернативной неврологии и ортопедии, в которой ориентир в лечении хронических заболеваний опорно-двигательного аппарата ставится не на фармакологическое лечение и применение корсетов, а на внутренние резервы организма человека и понимание своего тела. Его книги
"Оздоровление позвоночника и суставов"
"Поясничные боли"
"Природа разумного тела"
"Руководство по кинезитерапии"
"Секреты кинезитерапии"
лежат здесь
http://www.koob.ru/bubnovskiy_sm/

Много информации по лечению спины можно найти на форумах культуристов и бодибилдеров. У них это частая проблема. 
Имхо:соглашаться на операцию на позвоночнике нужно только в крайнем случае.

----------

Svetlana Alexandrovna (06.08.2011)

----------


## Gregory

Говорят при грыже межпозвоночных дисков помагает лечебное оборудование корейской фирмы "Нуга Бест" http://www.massagenn.ru/articles/1/article4003.html. Моему другу, который работал в этой фирме техником, рассказывала женщина лет 55, что ей удалось вылечить грыжу и обойтись без операции благодаря кровати Нуга Бест. Принцип лечения там - мягкое вытягивание позвоночника с одновременным прогреванием ролами, которые сделаны из нефрита или турмания (разные кровати есть).  Еще есть тренажер Евминова (доска Евминова) http://www.evminov.com/ru/o_pozvonoc...a/grizha_diska как утверждает автор тренажера - тоже лечит грыжу межпозвоночных дисков. Мой знакомый решил проблему с болями в спине с помощью этого тренажера, правда не помню точно, грыжа ли у него была, или смещение позвонков. Но помню, что он говорил, что пошел заниматься на тренажер тогда, когда никакие средства классической медицины уже не помагали. Занимался с инструктором.  
Еще такой момент: в демонстрационных салонах Нуга Бест можно принимать только один бесплатный сеанс в день, а для полноценного лечения нужно 3-4 сеанса в день, массажная кровать стоит около 1000$. Тренажер Эвминова стоит, если не ошибаюсь, около 1000 грн.

----------


## Dondhup

В СПб дацане принимает Мерген, Он учился в Бурятии монгольской школе костоправов. Сильные костоправы есть в на Алханае, но туда еще доехать нужно.

----------


## Denli

> В СПб дацане принимает Мерген, Он учился в Бурятии монгольской школе костоправов. Сильные костоправы есть в на Алханае, но туда еще доехать нужно.


Только денех хочет не по-христиански... т.е. тьфу: не по-буддийски. Да и не впечатлил.

----------


## Dondhup

Насколько я знаю расценки у него ниже чем в мед.учреждениях или у частных массажистов. Известная мне альтернатива - ехать на Алханай. Там расценки очень низкие но туда нужно еще доехать.

----------


## Asanga

Вообще стоит к современной медицине обратиться. Она не стоит на месте и преуспела в различных методах на сегодняшний момент. Называется эта область - мануальная терапия, (специально повторяюсь - не массаж). Разорвать связки суставов и вправить - всегда можно успеть. Посоветуйтесь с мануальным терапевтом, очень Вам советую.

----------


## Дмитрий Белов

Добрый день.В Киеве живет целитель,Главчев Юрий Николаевич.glavchev.com Помог многим.На сайте его телефон.Позвоните ему,расскажите о своих проблемах.Удачи

----------


## Сергей АГ

> Добрый день.В Киеве живет целитель,Главчев Юрий Николаевич.glavchev.com Помог многим.На сайте его телефон.Позвоните ему,расскажите о своих проблемах.Удачи


Я не лечился у Главчева, почитайте отзывы его пациентов на форуме Киевской Школы Йоги

Но я практикую Хатха-йогу по методу КШЙ (т.н. корректный подход к позвоночнику), и основываясь на личном опыте, могу сказать - очень эффективный способ профилактики и лечения *нетяжелых* заболеваний. Как всегда, основное условие успеха - регулярная настойчивая практика.

Тело, предоставленное самому себе, портится. :Smilie: 
Некоторые уважаемые учителя советуют своим ученикам делать различные упражнения, процедуры и т.д., укрепляющие здоровье. Не помню, откуда эти слова: "Монах должен быть здоровым и иметь хорошее пищеварение"

----------


## Ванька

На всякий случай для размягчения подсохших дисков и начала снятия спазмов и болей.
Карипаин называется (раньше, когда Грузия была вменяемой, назывался карипазим). http://www.caripain.ru/
Лучше делать электрофорез. Противопоказания прочесть (это энзим из папайи, размягчающий её древесный сок - каучук). В раствор фермента добавить каплю-две димексида - для лучшего протаскивания сквозь мембраны и легкого снятия воспаления.
Делать сессиями параллельно с мягкой мануалкой. Вероятность убрать протрузии/грыжи до 5мм - 60-80%. Более серьезные - по обстоятельствам.

----------

